# Almost time!!!



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

So, yesterday (Oct 17th 2021) we got a new doe who was due the 20th. Welllll she's pulling hair!! She's on time!! She is a Harley Quinn Holland Lop and this is her first time so fingers crossed she does good! She is absolutely huge in her belly!!

This is her. Also what should we name her? We dont have one yet!!










This is the buck she was bred to back at her old home. He is also a Holland lop!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Names-
Fluff a doodle 
Cinnabon 
Barack O’bunny


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congrats! First kindlings are so exciting! I just had my last group for the year born last night.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I'd name her Harleen Quinzel. 😁

She is adorable. I hope all goes well for her and she has lots and lots of baby bunnies.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I want one.... i would call her Mopsyquin.... 😁


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

How exciting! I have three due tomorrow. When I checked their nest boxes yesterday, they were pulling hair, so it's coming! Good luck. What type of nest boxes do you use?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Can't wait to see her babies!! Holland Lops are my fav!! 😁 

Name suggestion:
-Harley
-Willow
-Maggie
-Gertie
-Milly
-Ivy
-Lola
-Holly
-Gypsy
-Stella
-Camelia
-Poppy
-Daffodil
-Pumpkin
-Spice
-Hazel

And then there's always Flopsy, Mopsy, and Cottontail....

Sorry to "bombard" you with names! Can't wait to hear what you decide!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is cute.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Guys!!!!!!!! She had 6 cute babies!!! Ill have to get pics tomorrow


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congrats! 🥳 🎉


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Congrats! 🥳 🎉


Thanks!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Yay!! Can't wait to see pictures!! Now you have 7 buns to name.....


----------



## Goats2Greedy (Jun 2, 2021)

congrats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats. 🎊🎈🎉


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Yay!! Can't wait to see pictures!! Now you have 7 buns to name.....


Well today we woke up and surprise!!! We have babies we didnt even know we were gonna have!!!! 4 new babies!!!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goats2Greedy said:


> congrats





toth boer goats said:


> A big congrats. 🎊🎈🎉


Thanks!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Yay!! Can't wait to see pictures!! Now you have 7 buns to name.....


We normally let the buyers name them lol


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Pictures?! I’ve been is suspense for two days! I need a bunny fix already!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Pictures?! I’ve been is suspense for two days! I need a bunny fix already!


Sorry!!! I havent had time to get pics yet!! Hopefully I can tomorrow but in the mean time heres a pic of babies we had back in December!!










Also a pic of some we had a couple months ago!😃😊


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Sorry!!! I havent had time to get pics yet!! Hopefully I can tomorrow but in the mean time heres a pic of babies we had back in December!!
> View attachment 214164
> 
> 
> ...


Whew! Ok-I think I can make it to tomorrow now!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Whew! Ok-I think I can make it to tomorrow now!


Great! 😆


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Still haven't chose a name for mama yet..


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> They are cute.


Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

PICTURES I need pictures


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Still haven't chose a name for mama yet..


PLEASE let me know when you do....I love names!! 😁🤪


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Guys....I haven't posted any pics because all the babies died......we dont know why. Heres the last pic I got of them. We think they got too cold because they were fine except for being dead... 😞


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Oh no that's so sad! Sorry for all your losses. They sure were adorable. Did you name mama?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Oh no that's so sad! Sorry for all your losses. They sure were adorable. Did you name mama?


Yes, my sister named her Lollipop. It is such a sham..


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Aww that's too bad. How cold is it where you are? That really sucks that they got cold when they were so far along.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Aww that's too bad. How cold is it where you are? That really sucks that they got cold when they were so far along.


It almost frosted that morning. It was the only really cold morning that had, and they died..😔


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

I’m so sorry for your loss! They look really cute and and furry!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

thefarmgirl said:


> I’m so sorry for your loss! They look really cute and and furry!


Thank you. It is so sad. They were so beautiful.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How sad, I am truly sorry.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> How sad, I am truly sorry.


Thanks...😞


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------

